# mk2/mk3 quattro swap?



## plenympgs (May 14, 2009)

i know theres plenty on this site about syncro swaps but not alot about quattro swaps. heres what i was thinking, take a mk2 or mk3 jetta/golf and put a quattro system in it, but then there's the problem of having to use a longitudinal engine, could a 1.8t from a quattro a4 bolt up to some kind of older quattro combo?


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

There's plenty on quattro swaps too. This question comes up every couple of weeks








This is my stock response:
Quattro mk2 build thread








There have been a few builds posted on here and most have failed or been aborted because it's such a huge project.


----------



## plenympgs (May 14, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (MikkiJayne)*

yeah iv seen and read alot of post or atleast untill i got board of people getting off topic or stop reading it as soon as i see that they use an r32 or tt set up, i was thinkin using quattro parts from the junk yard, i saw a 1.8t in the junk yard the other day and that caught my attention of course. so i was wondering if a 1.8t is compatible with some form of older quattro setup. i see this whole awd thig get brought up alot and im not really helpin out with that but havent seen any with this idea







idk just thinking see as how im not gonna find any syncro parts.


----------



## plenympgs (May 14, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (plenympgs)*

if what i said above would work, i assume a 1.8t would fit better in the engine bay then your s2 engine so there wouldnt have to be quit as much if any problems with the motor fitting as in the engine bay, not saying there wouldnt be any other problems to deal with..


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

The 1.8T should fit on any B3 / B4 Quattro trans, since after about '88 I think they used the universal bellhousing that fits everything. You'd have to get a flywheel & clutch from a 4-cyl B3/4 donor but thats easy enough.
Challenges you would face:
Mounting the motor
Space in front for a radiator (still very tight even with an I4)
Steering rack - high up on the firewall on the Audi, down on the subframe on the VW (this is a major issue IMO)
Transmission tunnel & propshaft
Front control arm mounting (the OE subframe has to go to fit the trans in)
Rear diff & control arms
Fuel tank
You could use the Quantum Syncro rear beam and diff, as that uses the VW syncro mounting points (ie the rear beam mounts) but has a Quattro diff. Thats the easiest way of doing the rear, but still pretty hard.
Here's the only other Quattro conversion I know of that has been completed:








RMiller S4 Corrado
This was done by grafting a Corrado body on to an S4 floorpan.
Either way it is a substantial amount of work. Its why I decided to make my Corrado V8 RWD only, instead of Quattro - thats the only way it's going to get finished!


----------



## skidmarkus (Sep 20, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (MikkiJayne)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MikkiJayne* »_
Here's the only other Quattro conversion I know of that has been completed:








RMiller S4 Corrado


wow! that **** is awesome


----------

